# Nuskool's 95 200sx Pics



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Here it is as off 4-7-04

I took the pics tonight....i was bored

















^old grill


















^before relocated battery


----------



## TH... (Oct 15, 2003)

Tight ride dawg when are you putting in your RB26DETT?

J/K

I like the lights man.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

funny travis


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I like the lights too bad I can't have them on my 300


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

make the pics bigger...when you get the adress off cardomain, make them a fullsize pic first, THEN right click, properties, and copy the adress


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

YES SIR...nah thanks though tommy i dont have perfect paint like you ppl will see my flawssss haha j/p...maybe i will... NOT


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea...my paint job is prolly worse than yours...ide rather have fading than flaking haha


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

show more pics mike..show em what your made of


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

nah they have to wait lol........


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

bump it up


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

what kind of headlights are those? i like them. i want them.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

viprdude said:


> what kind of headlights are those? i like them. i want them.



they are just the projectors with angel eyes...alot of people have them around here.. check ebay for them, or pm *liuspeed...*


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

ebay or i think matrixracing has the dual halos if any one care about having two....ohhhh


----------

